# Stand and Seal "Watchdog" website



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

One of the original victims has put together a website dedicated to gathering and disseminating accurate information as to what's going on with this product, as well as the people who've used it and had medical problems as a result.

For those who've been afflicted by the use of SnS, I highly recommend that you check out the site, keeping in mind that it's in its infancy right now, but that you can help that along by contacting the Webmaster, and giving him any information that you can.

Here's the url:

http://www.standnseal.com/Home_Page.php

God bless you, Shawn, and good luck.


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

Most recent activity on The General Public vs: Stand and Seal from Bill Vincent today.

*NOTICE: CBS is looking to do a followup investigation
Concerning those who've been hurt by the use of Stand N Seal, including
How those who were hurt initially, as well as those who've been ill from
The NON-recalled cans of product. If you're one of either of these two
Groups, please contact either Rick Sallinger ([email protected]) or
Carisa Scott ([email protected]).*


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

who uses a 10 dollar can of hair spray as a tile sealer

TileLab is few buck more and far better. And right next to it on shelf.


----------



## R&D Tile (Apr 5, 2005)

MattCoops said:


> who uses a 10 dollar can of hair spray as a tile sealer
> 
> TileLab is few buck more and far better. And right next to it on shelf.


Unsuspecting DIYers, that's who, that's who it's targeted towards.:no: 


Any real pro, knows better, I hope.:whistling


----------

